# Limping on front leg



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

How old is Casey?


----------



## LovemyboyCasey (Jul 2, 2014)

*Reply*

Turning 8 next month


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Let us know what the vet says. There are tons of things that it could be... hopefully it is just some arthritis, which would likely be one of the best diagnoses. Is he on any fish oil or glucosamine? If not, I would highly consider adding it to his diet.


----------



## LovemyboyCasey (Jul 2, 2014)

*Thank You*

That's what I'm hoping. And no he is not on anything currently. We did have to switch his dog food 2 years ago to Natural Balance because of allergies that the vet said could have been caused by the food and he hasn't had any since. But I will definitely let you know. Hopefully we can get an appointment one day this week.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Make sure the vet runs a tick borne disease panel as well.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I second that recommendation on checking for Lyme. My girl started limping in the front and she tested positive for Lyme- put her on Doxy for 2-3 weeks and she stopped limping. I give both my girls Glucosomine w/MSM too. Wishing him well.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Testing for TBD is a good idea. 

This could also be something simple like a bruised or sore toe that will heal with time. When Joker has minor injuries like this, our vet has recommended a buffered or enteric-coated aspirin, one tablet morning and evening. That usually does the trick. But don't use aspirin if your boy is on any other NSAID.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## LovemyboyCasey (Jul 2, 2014)

*We'll keep you posted*

Thanks for the information everyone. We'll definitely ask about testing for Lyme if the vet doesn't mention it and we'll look into putting him on Glucosamine or fish oil.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey*

How is Casey doing?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw your post and hope Casey is doing OK. I always worry with limping.


----------

